# Beware of fake SanDisk CompactFlash card on Ebay!



## DwainDibley (Jun 30, 2007)

I recieved a nice new 2Gb SanDisk memory card today, but after looking at a few guides on how to spot fake memory cards I think mine's a fake. However, the seller worded the listing quite carefully stating "Digital Online 4 U CompactFlash memory cardsare manufactured for DigitalOnline4u. In order to keep the cost as low as possible, we do not use our own company branding. Our cards come with a full Gurantee"

I'm not too fussed as I bought the card as not being a Sandisk one, but thought I'd just post a warning to those of you that might be buying memory cards off Ebay as a warning. HERE'S a very good guide that someone posted on Ebay for spotting fakes, and below are a cuople of pics I took of the card in question and a Jessops 1Gb card (Which looks like it was manufactured by Sandisk):


----------



## tempra (Jun 30, 2007)

Fake ones have been about for ages, mind you they are becoming cheap enough from reputable sellers nowadays not to bother with the dodgy ebay ones - £14 for a genuine 2GB isnt a lot to pay when you consider the prices a year or two back.

It also looks like the font is wrong on that one of yours - still, if it works, it works


----------



## DwainDibley (Jun 30, 2007)

It does work, which is indeed the main thing 

I paid just under £14 for the card, the camera seems to be reading the capacity fine and I've been taking a few pics today with that card inserted with no problem.

I'd be annoyed if I'd bought the card as a genuine Sandisk Extreme IV, but it wasn't advertised per se as one so I don't mind!


----------



## Garbz (Jul 1, 2007)

I bought a card from the get go knowing it was fake. It's about half the price of other cards. They claim 500x speed which makes it a Sandisc Extreme III, but it's clearly not. It's very slow writing to, but that's what a camera buffer is for  My 2gb card has been going strong for ages, and I actually recommend these fakes to others


----------

